# Quinta do Lago v’s Sotogrande



## LuluC123

Hey there does anyone have any experience of the difference in the two resorts Quinta do lago in algarve and Sotogrande in Spain? We have owned previously on QDL but property does not represent value at all. The price increases are unrealistic. We enjoy the lifestyle though and would like to replicate. My question is how different would sotogrande be? How liveable and is it similar? It seems to represent much better value for money from the initial research I have done. Many thanks


----------

